# Biltong making



## Shifty (1/11/17)

About a month ago I received a food dehydrator from a colleague as a gift. I then started by buying boerwors from pick and pay and joey's to see if i have the patience to make my own droëwors. Today I bought pre-cut beef with spices included and boerewors at fruit & veg. A friendly gentleman on youtube then taught me how to make my own biltong ( i use youtube for almost everything even for learning how to build coils). I am very much looking forward to this new hobby as i found the droewors making very easy and will start experimenting as i go along. 

Are there any other vapers out here that has some secrets or advice that i could use in future ? I would really appreciate

Hopefully by saturday i will be posting some pictures of the end product












Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (1/11/17)

Shifty said:


> About a month ago I received a food dehydrator from a colleague as a gift. I then started by buying boerwors from pick and pay and joey's to see if i have the patience to make my own droëwors. Today I bought pre-cut beef with spices included and boerewors at fruit & veg. A friendly gentleman on youtube then taught me how to make my own biltong ( i use youtube for almost everything even for learning how to build coils). I am very much looking forward to this new hobby as i found the droewors making very easy and will start experimenting as i go along.
> 
> Are there any other vapers out here that has some secrets or advice that i could use in future ? I would really appreciate
> 
> ...


I tried my hand at this a while ago but it never really took off. The biggest problem I had was sourcing the right spices to do this. I tried asking some butchers but their recipes (understandably) are not something they like to part with, and were reluctant to sell on it's own as well. So if you've got a way to source that while you're learning and playing with your own recipes then that is a win!

I'm always available to taste test and return constructive feedback!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Shifty (1/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I tried my hand at this a while ago but it never really took off. The biggest problem I had was sourcing the right spices to do this. I tried asking some butchers but their recipes (understandably) are not something they like to part with, and were reluctant to sell on it's own as well. So if you've got a way to source that while you're learning and playing with your own recipes then that is a win!
> 
> I'm always available to taste test and return constructive feedback!


If you can cover shipping i will send you a piece of next batch. As for this one it seems i have already got enough tasters. I heard from a friend that i can get spices from crown national and freddy hirsch but will have to check them out before i can confirm. Watch this space...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (1/11/17)

Shifty said:


> If you can cover shipping i will send you a piece of next batch. As for this one it seems i have already got enough tasters. I heard from a friend that i can get spices from crown national and freddy hirsch but will have to check them out before i can confirm. Watch this space...


I would take you up on that but I know how fast homemade biltong disappears!!!

I think I got my drier from Hirsch's and it came with some of their spice, if it's the same stuff that is a serious win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shifty (1/11/17)

Stosta said:


> I would take you up on that but I know how fast homemade biltong disappears!!!
> 
> I think I got my drier from Hirsch's and it came with some of their spice, if it's the same stuff that is a serious win!


We can communicate via pm in the next week when i will be doing my next batch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (1/11/17)

Shifty said:


> About a month ago I received a food dehydrator from a colleague as a gift. I then started by buying boerwors from pick and pay and joey's to see if i have the patience to make my own droëwors. Today I bought pre-cut beef with spices included and boerewors at fruit & veg. A friendly gentleman on youtube then taught me how to make my own biltong ( i use youtube for almost everything even for learning how to build coils). I am very much looking forward to this new hobby as i found the droewors making very easy and will start experimenting as i go along.
> 
> Are there any other vapers out here that has some secrets or advice that i could use in future ? I would really appreciate
> 
> ...



What a great hobby! I know nothing about biltong-making, but I'm wondering if there's a reason why one should buy spice mixes. Can't just add spices that YOU like? e.g. my favourite spice, is Ina Paarman's Garlic Pepper. I add it to almost everything - in fact, I'm surprised that I haven't added it to my coffee ... yet. And if you want a bit of a kick, I guess you could add Cayenne Pepper. Just wondering ....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/11/17)

Those biltong makers are so simple and yet effective. I can recommend that you look for the spices at Freddie Hirsch - they have quite a variety. I know all of this not because I'm such an expert, but my wife is - she is the biltong master in the house. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (1/11/17)

Hooked said:


> What a great hobby! I know nothing about biltong-making, but I'm wondering if there's a reason why one should buy spice mixes. Can't just add spices that YOU like? e.g. my favourite spice, is Ina Paarman's Garlic Pepper. I add it to almost everything - in fact, I'm surprised that I haven't added it to my coffee ... yet. And if you want a bit of a kick, I guess you could add Cayenne Pepper. Just wondering ....


Consider it along the same vein as DIY juices.

In essence you can just add whatever you like to create your ideal flavour, but it is pretty easy to overpower one aspect with another, and there's ALWAYS something missing to your mix that someone else has.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shifty (1/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Those biltong makers are so simple and yet effective. I can recommend that you look for the spices at Freddie Hirsch - they have quite a variety. I know all of this not because I'm such an expert, but my wife is - she is the biltong master in the house.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thank you @RenaldoRheeder i will definitely check them out. 



Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/11/17)

Shifty said:


> Thank you @RenaldoRheeder i will definitely check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



I thought I could get a simple recipe for you from my wife - I got the "to taste@ answer 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/11/17)

Ok this is what she said @Shifty:

Biltong spice from Freddy Hirsch 
Brown Sugar
Balsamic vinegar - you can use normal brown vinegar 

Quantities are difficult - it depends on the quantity of meat. She suggested that you Google for recipes 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shifty (1/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Ok this is what she said @Shifty:
> 
> Biltong spice from Freddy Hirsch
> Brown Sugar
> ...


Thank you @RenaldoRheeder you and your wife have been a great help. I found some beef jerky recipes when i did a quick search before work. If the night is quiet i will do a more propper search 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Those biltong makers are so simple and yet effective. I can recommend that you look for the spices at Freddie Hirsch - they have quite a variety. I know all of this not because I'm such an expert, but my wife is - she is the biltong master in the house.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Busted
You better bring some down on your next trip buddy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Busted
> You better bring some down on your next trip buddy



Are you sure you want Nigerian beef @BioHAZarD 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Are you sure you want Nigerian beef @BioHAZarD
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


As long as it's dry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> As long as it's dry



@BioHAZarD - let me find a photo of the meat market and then you confirm again 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @BioHAZarD - let me find a photo of the meat market and then you confirm again
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Well played.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/11/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Well played.



I couldn't find one now, but I'm sure I'll find one. If you cannot do the mindshift, then vegetarian is the only option. I had to do the mindshift thing - big big time. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Phillip868 (2/11/17)

Just my 2c from a Namibian guy who loves Biltong and makes it regularly...

For droewors always remember this ratio : 22kg lean meat, 4kg Fat, 2 kg spice and sauce

For Biltong- Family Recipe (not the secret one though)
Below is roughly(depending on taste) for the dry spice mix 2kg:
Crushed Black Pepper 5-10% 
Brown Sugar 25-30%
Corriander (lightly toasted in the oven until you can smell it in the kitchen) 20-30%
Medium course salt 20%
"Flippen Lekker" Worcestershire Spice( the one that looks almost wet) 10%

Vinegar Mix For 15kg meat approx 1.5L
Brown Vinegar 60%
Lazenby Worcestershire sauce 35%
5% Lemon Juice

Sprinkle Meat cuts with vinegar mix until wet.
Sprinkle dry mix on cutting board, place meat, sprinkle with dry mix. Massage into meat.

Tips:
Layer the thicker pieces at the bottom. Between Layers add a bit of Vinegar mix(you shouldn't have much left anyway.) and a bit of spice mix.

Thinner and smaller pieces on top.
Cover and keep in a cool not cold place (10-14 deg)


Massage the mix every 6-8hrs for 24hrs
After Day One mix it up by picking up the bottom ones and letting the top ones fall down(like a tumble dryer...if that makes sense)

Leave for 12 hrs.

hangup and dry.

Many people will say that the Biltong must be dried first by wiping excess liquid or dipping into water first. Not with this one....
My Dad has been making it this way for years now. No other biltong tastes quite up to par after we had this. (proudly Namibian recipe)

Anyway, ALWAYS experiment with recipes to make it your own. If you taste the spice dry, and it needs something then add it. if it is a BIT too salty that is fine. If you pull faces it is too MUCH. I added ginger powder and garlic flakes to my personal mix. It worked for me, not so much the wife. If you can find a dry chutney flavouring for Popcorn - It adds a sweet and sour taste.

Good luck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (2/11/17)

Phillip868 said:


> Just my 2c from a Namibian guy who loves Biltong and makes it regularly...
> 
> For droewors always remember this ratio : 22kg lean meat, 4kg Fat, 2 kg spice and sauce
> 
> ...


What an epic share!!!! Thanks so much @Phillip868 , I'm going to have to go and claim back my dryer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DougP (2/11/17)

@Shifty 
I have been making my own biltong for a number of years now 

Hope this helps 
1. Spices I buy from Spar (see photo and our butcher) 
2. Worcester sauce, Brown spirit vinegar and Large zip pick bags from Pick and Pay 

1. Weigh meat on scale (if u haven’t got scale ask butcher to weigh it for you)
I get butcher to cut me strips about 30cm long and about 2.5cm thick 
2. Put meat in ziplock bag 
3. Add ingredients as follows :
A. Spice multiply weight of meat by 0,04 to get grams of spice 
E.g 1,340kg * 0.04 = 53,6g so round up to 54g
B. Vinegar multiply weight of meat by 0,025 to get ml 
E.g 1340kg * 0,025 =34 ml
C. Lastly Worcester sauce @ 0,012 to get ml
1340 * 0,012 = 17ml 

4. Add all into zip bag close and seal 
Let stand for 4 hours, turn bag over every hour and when turning just massage the meat lightly for a couple of seconds by pressing with fingers 

5. I then hang it in my biltong dryer for 4 days with a 100 watt globe 
VOLLA PERFECT BILTONG 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 2


----------



## Shatter (2/11/17)

you have some pictures of the finished product? 
@Blends Of Distinction @Phillip868

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Phillip868 (2/11/17)

Shatter said:


> you have some pictures of the finished product?
> @Blends Of Distinction @Phillip868



Sorry man, it usually doesn't last longer than 3-4 days. unfortunately I did not take pics. 
I do however buy 1 Beef hind 1/4 or beef butt(Not sure which term is more correct).... Then I cut biltongs myself and hang in a large wooden box with wires and a small pc fan for circulation with 6 x 100w bulbs at the bottom to dry the air out. The whole thing is about 1.8m by 1.2m by 1.5m. Enough for about 30KG meat at a time..... so in hindsight as @Blends Of Distinction suggested to let them stand for a shorter time- about 6-8hrs. I doubt you will make large quantities at a time, so shorter rest time might be better for smaller quantity.
I also don't really measure my spice and vinegar so accurately, it is more of a feeling kind of thing. ( wet meat - good. Covered in spice-good) Nothing more nothing less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (2/11/17)

Shatter said:


> you have some pictures of the finished product?
> @Blends Of Distinction @Phillip868



Sadly not but will make more shortly and post a pic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (2/11/17)

This biltong machine I bought from the Spar for R799 it uses a PC Fan on top and a standard bayonet fitted light bulb at the bottom 
I can make a combined 6 strips approx 30cm long, 3 cm thick and 12cm wide in 4/5 days depending on how dry I want it 

And once made I can devour this dam stuff in like 3 days. I think I need help for
Biltong addiction 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Oh my gosh, all the biltong making talk
Its making my mouth water
I love biltong

Awesome posts @Phillip868 and @Blends Of Distinction !

@Blends Of Distinction , next time you make some, please keep a small piece for me  am keen to taste it.

By the way, how does DIY-biltong compare cost-wise versus buying ready made biltong?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (2/11/17)

@Silver shall keep you some with regards to cost it’s like almost half the price ... kinda like DIY juice versus commercial retail juice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/11/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Silver shall keep you some with regards to cost it’s like almost half the price ... kinda like DIY juice versus commercial retail juice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/11/17)

One Biltong maker is not enough. Two can produce a nice quantity  These are Mellerware Biltong King dryers. 20 Watt bulb and PC fan. Simple and works like a charm. 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/11/17)

If I recall correctly, they were R399 each on special 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (2/11/17)

haha awesome, will shop around for a biltong box/dryer tomorrow and visit my nearest friendly butcher. Seen i few ideas online to make your own with cargo/storage plastic box and fans, but buying one seems much more appealing to me lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shifty (3/11/17)

Shatter said:


> haha awesome, will shop around for a biltong box/dryer tomorrow and visit my nearest friendly butcher. Seen i few ideas online to make your own with cargo/storage plastic box and fans, but buying one seems much more appealing to me lol.


The mellerware one is R399 on Takealot at the moment 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shifty (3/11/17)

Phillip868 said:


> Just my 2c from a Namibian guy who loves Biltong and makes it regularly...
> 
> For droewors always remember this ratio : 22kg lean meat, 4kg Fat, 2 kg spice and sauce
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tips @Phillip868

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shifty (3/11/17)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> @Shifty
> I have been making my own biltong for a number of years now
> 
> Hope this helps
> ...


Thank you @Blends Of Distinction i will be checking if my local spar has these goodies 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shifty (4/11/17)

So here is my first attempt and i think it came out nicely tastes quite nice. I would not say that i am in line for biltong maker of the year but i am happy with first attempt

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/11/17)

Looks very tasty @Shifty 
Well done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shifty (4/11/17)

Silver said:


> Looks very tasty @Shifty
> Well done


Thank you @Silver


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/11/17)

Shifty said:


> So here is my first attempt and i think it came out nicely tastes quite nice. I would not say that i am in line for biltong maker of the year but i am happy with first attempt



That bit of fat on there is such a must. Looking good @Shifty 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Shifty (4/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> That bit of fat on there is such a must. Looking good @Shifty
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


I think this must be the biggest perk of making my own biltong... every piece i eat has that little piece of fat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shatter (4/11/17)

okay i am convinced, placed order for the biltong dryer box thingy, hopefully will get it on Tuesday 
Will split my 1st attempt between the recipe suggested on here. Silverside/topside beef? or what other cut/meat is good for biltong?
@Shifty @RenaldoRheeder @Phillip868 @Blends Of Distinction

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shifty (4/11/17)

Shatter said:


> okay i am convinced, placed order for the biltong dryer box thingy, hopefully will get it on Tuesday
> Will split my 1st attempt between the recipe suggested on here. Silverside/topside beef? or what other cut/meat is good for biltong?
> @Shifty @RenaldoRheeder @Phillip868 @Blends Of Distinction


I heard that silverside is the prefered cut but topside is also used the other gentlemen will probably be better at answering that question 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Slick (4/11/17)

Shatter said:


> okay i am convinced, placed order for the biltong dryer box thingy, hopefully will get it on Tuesday
> Will split my 1st attempt between the recipe suggested on here. Silverside/topside beef? or what other cut/meat is good for biltong?
> @Shifty @RenaldoRheeder @Phillip868 @Blends Of Distinction


Definitely silverside

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Slick (4/11/17)

Hey guys,have been following this thread and was waiting to take pics but just never get a chance this week,as a butchery owner I have some knowledge on biltong,we sell about 20-30kgs per week,the difference comes between who you selling it too,from what I notice,we indians prefer lean dry biltong,while the whites prefer fatty biltong and abit wet,we only use silverside steak and spices obviously cannot divulge but we have the same recipe for salt and pepper for the past 30years,oh the most exciting part,we use an industrial fan to dry it,wil post some pics in the coming week hopefully

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/11/17)

Shifty said:


> I heard that silverside is the prefered cut but topside is also used the other gentlemen will probably be better at answering that question
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



We don't have that kind of choices here 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Slick (4/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> We don't have that kind of choices here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suddenly dont lis for biltong anymore

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Shatter (4/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> We don't have that kind of choices here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chilli bites or pepper sticks FTW lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DougP (4/11/17)

Shifty said:


> I heard that silverside is the prefered cut but topside is also used the other gentlemen will probably be better at answering that question
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Silverside 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (5/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> We don't have that kind of choices here
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


That is also called the Scania cut. Dissected by high velocity bull bar.

Not available in supermarkets. (Yet!)

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/11/17)

Raindance said:


> That is also called the Scania cut. Dissected by high velocity bull bar.
> 
> Not available in supermarkets. (Yet!)
> 
> Regards



@Raindance - meat is cut with something like a machete and bones with something like a handheld hoe. The two pieces of meat in the middle of the photo are actually fillet


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/11/17)

So my wife just did two pieces of Biltong for us






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shifty (11/11/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> So my wife just did two pieces of Biltong for us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great @RenaldoRheeder

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (16/11/17)

Late in the day but here is takealots daily deal






Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/11/17)

Shifty said:


> That looks great @RenaldoRheeder
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Thanks @Shifty - it was 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shatter (16/11/17)

@RenaldoRheeder , I see you have two of these units, the reviews on takealot is mixed, most complain that the fan will die on you, some complain about the light buld, ect ect. Any issues that you had so far?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/11/17)

Shatter said:


> @RenaldoRheeder , I see you have two of these units, the reviews on takealot is mixed, most complain that the fan will die on you, some complain about the light buld, ect ect. Any issues that you had so far?



@Shatter - I actually have 3 . On one of them I had to replace the bulb fitting and on another one the fan. Both incidents after a long period of use. Both are low cost components and relatively easy to replace. I think it can be considered as fair use wear and tear. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (16/11/17)

okay convinced, order placed. Thanx for the info ppl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (21/11/17)

Asking help from the biltong connoisseurs, temp hit 33 degrees average today here, is it to hot? or fine to still get the perfect home made biltong


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/11/17)

@Shatter - 33 is fine - we often hit 40+


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shatter (21/11/17)

@RenaldoRheeder lekker will give it a go, do you have any tips and tricks, or recipe ( thats not to taste)


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/11/17)

Shatter said:


> @RenaldoRheeder lekker will give it a go, do you have any tips and tricks, or recipe ( thats not to taste)



@Shatter - best advice I can give you: don’t interfere with your wife when she makes the biltong - in our household my wife wears the biltong pants 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/11/17)

Shatter said:


> @RenaldoRheeder lekker will give it a go, do you have any tips and tricks, or recipe ( thats not to taste)



@Shatter - best advice I can give you: don’t interfere with your wife when she makes the biltong - in our household my wife wears the biltong pants 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shatter (21/11/17)

Sounds like i need a old vrystaat wife, lekker ou boere tannie


----------



## Shatter (21/11/17)

Shatter said:


> Sounds like i need a old vrystaat wife, lekker ou boere tannie


Very picky about me biltong, yellow fat, and very dry is the only way to go


----------



## Shifty (27/11/17)

So today i went to freddy hirsch and got some spice and bought silverside at fruit and veg @ R89.99/kg they are staying in the fridge for the night and tomorrow i will hang them

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Shatter (27/11/17)

Shifty said:


> So today i went to freddy hirsch and got some spice and bought silverside at fruit and veg @ R89.99/kg they are staying in the fridge for the night and tomorrow i will hang them


Nice one! what was the exact recipe that you used?
I used a recipe from my buddy's wife, she swears by it, so i had to have a go on it (mainly cuz she was ordering me to, and brought all the ingredients and biltong pack to me, with the deal that she wants some of it). 2cups brown vinegar with 1 cup Worcestershire sauce and the spices you get with the Spar biltong pack, mix the vinegar and worcester together, leave the meat in it for 10min, take out into a braai bak and sprinkle the spice over the meat, leave in the fridge for 12 hours and hang. Also needed to cut the meat in half for faster drying time. been drying since Sunday 20:00(Didn't had time to get the light bulb, will get tomorrow) 1st workload for the biltong dryer on Sunday, so far so good. like this diy biltong lol.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shifty (27/11/17)

Shatter said:


> Nice one! what was the exact recipe that you used?
> I used a recipe from my buddy's wife, she swears by it, so i had to have a go on it (mainly cuz she was ordering me to, and brought all the ingredients and biltong pack to me, with the deal that she wants some of it). 2cups brown vinegar with 1 cup Worcestershire sauce and the spices you get with the Spar biltong pack, mix the vinegar and worcester together, leave the meat in it for 10min, take out into a braai bak and sprinkle the spice over the meat, leave in the fridge for 12 hours and hang. Also needed to cut the meat in half for faster drying time. been drying since Sunday 20:00(Didn't had time to get the light bulb, will get tomorrow) 1st workload for the biltong dryer on Sunday, so far so good. like this diy biltong lol.
> 
> View attachment 114684


I am trying something different at the moment will first try it out before i share my recipe this might turn out to be a flop. I also forgot to add brown sugar but will hang it tomorrow and se how it goes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (27/11/17)

Pic from today 23:00 Pic from today 23:00

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (27/11/17)

Shifty said:


> I am trying something different at the moment will first try it out before i share my recipe this might turn out to be a flop. I also forgot to add brown sugar but will hang it tomorrow and se how it goes


Ya true, this one might also be a flop lol, the progress of diy. Please do share your findings on the batch you made. What's the purpose of the brown sugar? to add sweetness or?


----------



## Shifty (27/11/17)

Shatter said:


> Ya true, this one might also be a flop lol, the progress of diy. Please do share your findings on the batch you made. What's the purpose of the brown sugar? to add sweetness or?


I am not really sure but most recipes i found says that it should be added.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/11/17)

Shatter said:


> Ya true, this one might also be a flop lol, the progress of diy. Please do share your findings on the batch you made. What's the purpose of the brown sugar? to add sweetness or?



The sugar balances the other spice and the vinegar

Here is our next batch - but I won't have any. I'll be traveling to SA on Wednesday before it is ready 







Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JB1987 (29/11/17)

I ordered the Mellerware biltong maker from Takealot on a Black Friday special, will give this biltong making a go next week. With the amount of biltong I buy and being quite finicky that it needs to have enough fat and not be dry I think this will be an exciting experiment 

Is there anything crucial that I should know before embarking on this adventure?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (29/11/17)

I bought the drying station today 
This forum in general is bad for my bank balance

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Christos (29/11/17)

JB1987 said:


> I ordered the Mellerware biltong maker from Takealot on a Black Friday special, will give this biltong making a go next week. With the amount of biltong I buy and being quite finicky that it needs to have enough fat and not be dry I think this will be an exciting experiment
> 
> Is there anything crucial that I should know before embarking on this adventure?


I'm going to go all out and spice my meat in my own concoction that has been developed in the past 10 years of braaing. 

My only observations so far is to use silver side beef cuts and to soak for a good 24 hours. 
The rest is experience and finding what you like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/17)

We made our own biltong on the farm for many years. We never used a commercially made biltong dryer. We used a simple floor mounted fan tilted upwards to flow over the Biltong which hung from galvanised wires stretched across the rafters. Flies etc couldn't fly in the fan's moving air. Never had any problems this way.
My top tip is to make a few smaller pieces. This way you can start eating "samples" after around two days. Even less if you can't resist it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gilly (5/12/17)

I use the Crown Safari Biltong mix. 
Also have a Mellerware biltong machine for the summer days i prefer not to use the light.


----------



## veecee (5/12/17)

Gilly said:


> I use the Crown Safari Biltong mix.
> Also have a Mellerware biltong machine for the summer days i prefer not to use the light.


Thats been my experience exactly. 

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (6/12/17)

My silverside is steeping....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (7/12/17)

Christos said:


> My silverside is steeping....
> View attachment 115534


Looks great Christos, I am a certified biltong tester, just send me a kg and I will give you my honest opinion. Should I encounter any unforeseen complications during evaluation a follow up kg may be necessary for control purposes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (7/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Looks great Christos, I am a certified biltong tester, just send me a kg and I will give you my honest opinion. Should I encounter any unforeseen complications during evaluation a follow up kg may be necessary for control purposes.


You can visit me at www.VapeBiltongFlavour.com 
I specialize in fruit loops biltong and custard biltong.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shifty (8/12/17)

Christos said:


> You can visit me at www.VapeBiltongFlavour.com
> I specialize in fruit loops biltong and custard biltong.


Someone needs to throw a tabacco flavour and menthol flavour in the mix and then one can have biltong and vape parings 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## veecee (8/12/17)

My best yet.
Pro tip, add treacle sugar to soften the harshness of the brown vinegar. 
The sweet and smokey bbq is a great spice mix, albeit a bit pricier than the usual stuff. But the local store didnt have normal biltong spices.


















Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## shabbar (19/12/17)

How haven't I seen this thread ??? 

Ok so I also have a food dehydrator which dries around 2kgs of biltong in around 10 hours.

Silverside/rump steak , brown vinegar , brown sugar and crown national spice. Perfect biltong every single time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (19/12/17)

Trying my hand at bacon biltong....
The one side is a sweet honey glaze with cayene pepper and the other side a mix of herbs.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (20/12/17)

Christos said:


> Trying my hand at bacon biltong....
> The one side is a sweet honey glaze with cayene pepper and the other side a mix of herbs.
> View attachment 116867


I've never really understood the bacon biltong thing. Isn't raw pork a big no-no?

I got bought some a while ago, and I just didn't have the cahunas to eat it!


----------



## Christos (20/12/17)

Stosta said:


> I've never really understood the bacon biltong thing. Isn't raw pork a big no-no?
> 
> I got bought some a while ago, and I just didn't have the cahunas to eat it!


I guess so. Some of my favourite cold meats are smoked matured pork...
I think if it's dried properly it should be ok.
I've been eating the stuff for a while and I haven't died.
Also woolies sells it if you want to try it. 
Lastly, it makes for a decent breakfast when you are lazy to try bacon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (20/12/17)

Christos said:


> ...
> I've been eating the stuff for a while and I haven't died....



Well you may not be dead, but you are a bit of a loon. If you can assure me that's not because of the raw pork I'm going out to get some!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (20/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Well you may not be dead, but you are a bit of a loon. If you can assure me that's not because of the raw pork I'm going out to get some!


I was always this way and I assure you I have a rather sensitive stomach. 
Be warned though that once you try it you will be buying it more regularly than juice on a sale

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (20/12/17)

Christos said:


> I was always this way and I assure you I have a rather sensitive stomach.
> Be warned though that once you try it you will be buying it more regularly than juice on a sale


Sold! Just what I need in my life right now... Another expensive vice!


----------



## Christos (20/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Sold! Just what I need in my life right now... Another expensive vice!


Well my bacon biltong looks dry after 1 day.
Will give it another day and try it tomorrow or late this evening.
Bonus is it's quick drying so you can make it relatively fast!
It not like you don't already have a expensive vice that just sprung forth out of your wife

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## veecee (20/12/17)

Christos said:


> Well my bacon biltong looks dry after 1 day.
> Will give it another day and try it tomorrow or late this evening.
> Bonus is it's quick drying so you can make it relatively fast!
> It not like you don't already have a expensive vice that just sprung forth out of your wife


Something sprung forth out of your wife? Why did I immediately picture a facehugger from the aliens movie?

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (20/12/17)

veecee said:


> Something sprung forth out of your wife? Why did I immediately picture a facehugger from the aliens movie?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


The xenomorph is exactly what I had in mind....


----------



## Stosta (20/12/17)

veecee said:


> Something sprung forth out of your wife? Why did I immediately picture a facehugger from the aliens movie?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk





Christos said:


> The xenomorph is exactly what I had in mind....



At this point I think I would be more capable of handling a xenomorph than what actually "sprung forth"...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (20/12/17)

Stosta said:


> At this point I think I would be more capable of handling a xenomorph than what actually "sprung forth"...


Give it time and you will come to appreciate/forgive mini Stosta...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/12/17)

Don't worry @Stosta , that feeling only lasts until they pick your room in the retirement home!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## veecee (20/12/17)

Room Fogger said:


> Don't worry @Stosta , that feeling only lasts until they pick your room in the retirement home!


Hahaha

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raindance (20/12/17)

Stosta said:


> I've never really understood the bacon biltong thing. Isn't raw pork a big no-no?
> 
> I got bought some a while ago, and I just didn't have the cahunas to eat it!


Bacon is cured pork meat so it is quite edible in uncooked form. Diced and mixed with some mustard on a samie, nom nom. But then again I have Viking blood in my veins and can eat many things that would kill mere mortals outright lol.

Regards

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (20/12/17)

Raindance said:


> Bacon is cured pork meat so it is quite edible in uncooked form. Diced and mixed with some mustard on a samie, nom nom. But then again I have Viking blood in my veins and can eat many things that would kill mere mortals outright lol.
> 
> Regards


Awesome!!!


----------



## Christos (20/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Awesome!!!


Have you tried the heavenly meat yet @Stosta ?


----------



## Stosta (20/12/17)

Christos said:


> Have you tried the heavenly meat yet @Stosta ?


Heavenly meat?

I'm not sure I want to open this can of worms but I'll "bite" anyways.


----------



## Christos (20/12/17)

Stosta said:


> Heavenly meat?
> 
> I'm not sure I want to open this can of worms but I'll "bite" anyways.


Do yourself a favour and Google the bacon bacon truck.


----------



## Shatter (23/12/17)

I need some info / teachings here. The vinegar is to cure the meat correct? and then the salt/spice for flavour. So should you mix everything together to make a type of brine? And then let the biltong soak or marinate in it, or should one leave it in the vinegar concoction, take it out, then spice it and hang?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter (24/12/17)

shabbar said:


> How haven't I seen this thread ???
> 
> Ok so I also have a food dehydrator which dries around 2kgs of biltong in around 10 hours.
> 
> Silverside/rump steak , brown vinegar , brown sugar and crown national spice. Perfect biltong every single time


Mind sharing the process you are using?  eg. amount of vinegar, spice, time ect ect ect


----------



## veecee (24/12/17)

Shatter said:


> Mind sharing the process you are using?  eg. amount of vinegar, spice, time ect ect ect


I buy silverside steaks for biltong. I have a big plastic container for the prep. I pour enough brown grape vinegar into the container to almost cover the meat.

I then place the steaks into the brown vinegar to wet them, and put spices to taste. When one side is spiced enough, I flip over the steaks to spice the other side. 

At this point you could leave it be, but my biltong was always too "vinegary". My father in law told me to add a tablespoon of brown treacle sugar for every tablespoon of salt. I wasn't this precise though. I just added the sugar as I saw fit.

Once sorted, leave the steaks to marinate in the brown vinegar, brown sugar, salt, spice mixture for about 24 hours. I turn the steaks over once during that time.

The next day I then hang them up. But I do add spice again because the marinade does wash off the spices.

In my dehydrator, in jhb, without using the light, the biltong will be ready for me in about two days. This timing usually leaves the outside just like store bought biltong, but the inside still quite wet. I like it this way. You could leave it longer to be even drier.

Cost of this is about R150/kg, so almost 50% cheaper than stores prices. 

Hope this helps.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

